# Hardware..



## Bluelight (Aug 20, 2009)

Please help me find good server hardware..

I'm searching for something cheap and simple, 
preferrably something sold in Norway.. 
And I want to run a web and E-mail server with FreeBSD..


----------



## Voltar (Aug 21, 2009)

Could be helpful if you include a budget, and whether you want real server/enterprise grade hardware or consumer grade hardware.


----------



## Bluelight (Aug 21, 2009)

Low cost server box or something.. Just something to host a webserver with..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 21, 2009)

1 site? 10,000 sites? 10 MB per day? 10 MB per second? Simple HTML? CSS, PHP, MySQL and 1 million queries? You really need to provide more detail.


----------



## Bluelight (Aug 22, 2009)

Umm.. He he.. I don't even know how to run 1 site at the moment.. With FreeBSD I mean..

But I'm gonna run 1 site.. My connections to internet has a 1mbit/s upline, so thats the most data I can transfer.. Simple HTML and PHP.. Cost maybe something like $1600..


----------



## Alt (Aug 22, 2009)

Does matter which load you want to run. About 2 years ago i had server based on Celeron processor with 80mb disk - there was about 25 people used this site. So if you dont have traffic to load server with - its no need to strong hardware..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 22, 2009)

You mean your budget is $1600 dollars? I could probably run a busy 10,000 website server with that kind of money .. Any regular desktop with a modern CPU, a bit of RAM and maybe 2 SATA drives can run what you want, plus anything else by way of mail, ftp, etc. FreeBSD is very nice on resources. Look at the cheaper HP stuff, maybe Dell. Usually works straight out of the box.


----------



## Bluelight (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah but the new computers got all kinds of drivers just to run the network card, so how do that work in FreeBSD? I need an old comp.. Right?


----------



## Aprogas (Aug 22, 2009)

FreeBSD supports a lot of hardware, both old and new. Audio and video support can sometimes be tricky for new hardware, but those are usually not important for a server machine. In terms of network cards support is very broad, ranging from old ISA cards to modern 10 Gbit cards. See the Handbook hardware section for more information.

If you want to build an experimental home server, just ask around in your family to see if anyone has a computer they don't use anymore, or is soon planning to buy a new computer rendering their previous one redundant. That is a great way to get free or cheap hardware.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 22, 2009)

I can tell you that FreeBSD runs on a brand-new high-end HP desktop machine with zero intervention. The same will probably hold true for IBM and Dell stuff.


----------



## Bluelight (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool! Thanks! I didnt know..


----------



## Bluelight (Aug 25, 2009)

Hmm.. I can't find out how to get a server.. Is there any good stores in Norway?

I don't want the desktop computer, I want some box of some sort, like a server rack..


----------



## Bluelight (Aug 25, 2009)

I want something like this..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAsYz5pVwyc

Edit: Will I be able to run a webserver on a cluster or is that overkill? Is it possible?


----------



## Bluelight (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, I have now found some pretty cool hardware for my server..

HP ProLiant DL380 G3 - 2x2.8Ghz Intel Xeon, 3GB RAM with something called "iLO", I have no idea what that is..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 26, 2009)

Integrated Lights-Out (management)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HP_Integrated_Lights-Out

'Lights-Out' as in 'No need to be there'.


----------



## rjw (Aug 27, 2009)

If you've got an old PC laying around I would suggest using that. You really don't need much to meet your requirements.


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 27, 2009)

Truth be told, with a 1 Mbps upload limit, nearly all modern processors would do quite well (I was running stuff on a Pentium 4 1.6 GHz a while ago). Any desktop or server should be fine.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 27, 2009)

The HP ProLiant DL380 G3 is an 'older', but very nice work horse (maybe a bit noisy), and if you got it for a good price, you'll have years and years of fun with it and it will give you some room to expand over time.


----------



## Bluelight (Aug 27, 2009)

Cool!

Only problem now is to get a rack cabinet with cooling.. Thats damn expencive..


----------



## cipher (Aug 27, 2009)

I run 4 websites on a Intel Atom mini-itx card with 2gb of ram....


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 27, 2009)

Any given hardware platform will attract applications to max it out .. (Law Of More-More)


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 28, 2009)

Dell frequently runs specials, and you can pick up a small-business server for $250-350.  Thing is I don't know if dell does business in Norway.


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh wow.  I just checked the Norwegian version of dell.com and the $299 special is over 10,000 kroner(en?).  Egad.


----------



## Voltar (Aug 28, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Dell frequently runs specials, and you can pick up a small-business server for $250-350.  Thing is I don't know if dell does business in Norway.





			
				fronclynne said:
			
		

> Oh wow.  I just checked the Norwegian version of dell.com and the $299 special is over 10,000 kroner(en?).  Egad.



Never been a Dell fan, but didn't know about the $299 special. Too bad they're not rackmount, almost a decent deal.


----------



## Bluelight (Aug 28, 2009)

10,000 is way to expencive..
I need rackmounted and I'm not a company.. 
Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Bluelight (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok, I just got my huge rack server.. It's huge I tell ya! 

HP ProLiant DL380 G3 - 2x2.8Ghz Intel Xeon


----------



## saxon3049 (Sep 1, 2009)

That thing kook's larger than most pizza boxes I have dealt with what U is it?


----------



## mk (Sep 1, 2009)

2U rack mountable


----------



## saxon3049 (Sep 1, 2009)

For some reason in that picture it looks much bigger.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 1, 2009)

That's because you don't actually see the front  You're looking into the case.


----------



## saxon3049 (Sep 1, 2009)

To be honest duch I think it's because it crammed full of awesome  but for some reason it really looks deeper than a 2U more like a 4U.


----------



## phospher (Sep 10, 2009)

whatever you do don't buy a hp proliant dl140 G1(two 3.06ghz zeons with 4 gig of ram). i recently purchased this older refurb for 120.00 bucks but the btx boot loader hangs..and i can't get FreeBSD installed on it. man was i pissed... so now i'm stuck running centos as a host for vmware and all the guests are freebsd. that will teach me to do a bit of research before i buy new hardware..


----------

